
Show HN: launch your features - request for free - jello02
https://whatfeatures.io/climbersclub/climbersclub
======
jello02
I built this using entirely no code - mainly bubble. My key learnings:

Bubble is incredibly easy to learn and great to make simple common processes
More difficult when it comes to more complex calculations Most time consuming
part is making pages responsive and well laid out for different screen sizes

Happy to answer any questions about my experience learning bubble

